# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Scaphiophryne Gottlebei

## 5280



----------


## greentree123

Nice, I like how you have lots of water in their habitat!   :Smile:

----------


## clownonfire

Brad,

These are on my list! I have been wanting a pair of these for a while... Are they as inactive as they say?

How do you keep them in you enclosure? I have read they love damp substrate made of wood and leaves with lots of pieces of wood...

Congrats on them, they are stunning.

Eric

----------


## Eric Walker

Very nice, how many did you pick up?

----------


## 5280

> Brad,
> 
> These are on my list! I have been wanting a pair of these for a while... Are they as inactive as they say?
> 
> How do you keep them in you enclosure? I have read they love damp substrate made of wood and leaves with lots of pieces of wood...
> 
> Congrats on them, they are stunning.
> 
> Eric


Eric, they'd been on my list for a really long time as well, which is why I couldn't turn em down when I saw them. Since I've had them, they are pretty secretive/inactive, but will come out if it's dark and really damp. Also, they are absolute hogs when food is offered, they are super voracious. I keep them in a 20L, although I might switch them to a 10, I still can't decide. I keep em pretty damp with a coco husk and sand mixture as a substrate. They have lots of wood and small rocks across the vivarium, which is not heavily planted. I monitor feedings very closely. Thanks a ton man, appreciate it.  :AR15:

----------


## 5280

> Very nice, how many did you pick up?


I picked up two, which at first guess I believe to be either 0.2 or maybe 1.1

----------


## clownonfire

Did you get them from kingsnake.com this March when they were selling some?

----------


## 5280

> Did you get them from kingsnake.com this March when they were selling some?


I didn't, funny story actually. I tried to get some from Bayside when they were on KS but didn't contact them in time and they were sold out. Cheyenne Mountain zoo took like 11 of the 13 they got in, which is crazy because I go to that zoo regularly to check out their herp exhibit. Anyways, I was in South Florida a few weeks ago and checked out both Ben Siegel Reptiles and Underground Reptiles. Ben Siegel's store had some in stock. I asked about them and they said they had had one shipment for a couple months and another that they had just got in. I picked out these two from the established population and had them ship em to me. They're doing great so far and I'm happy with the little guys.

----------


## Eric Walker

I do remember reading that one of the two, male or female, is know for haveing a much duller coloration, while the other normally has a much brighter coloration.
good posibility you could have a pair then.

----------


## DogRetepCow

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scaphiophryne_gottlebei I had to look these guys up to see what they're called. beautiful frogs. too bad they're endangered

----------


## clownonfire

Brad,

There's an on-going on thread about these with lots of info that could be valuable to you as for housing them:

http://www.frogforum.net/other-frogs...gottlebei.html

Eric

----------


## 5280

Thanks Eric, I'll check it out soon!

----------

